# DSL nur 64,000



## d4k4 (26. Juli 2002)

tjo wollt mal fragen woran das liegen könnte das ich bei connection speed nur 64,000 hab und and er arbeit 100,000. hab mir sagen lassen das liegt am windows?


----------



## Spacemonkey (26. Juli 2002)

Das könnte stimmen, dass das am Windows kiegt.
Das war ja bei ISDN auch schon, da hat Windows auch nicht 64.000 angezeigt sodern 114.000. 
Probiere mal aus mit was für einer Geschwindigkeit du was von einem schnellen Server runterladen kannst.
Wenn du auf 90k kommst, dann passt doch alles.


----------



## d4k4 (27. Juli 2002)

bei einigen downloads klappt das schon, aber ich hab z.b. grosse probleme radio über internet zu hören. an er arbeit nicht.


----------



## AvS (27. Juli 2002)

ist das denn bei allen radio-sendern so oder nur bei kleinen vllt. privaten sendern ? wenn es auch bei großen und offizielen sendern so ist, liegts an dir falls es aber nur bei den kleinen sendern probleme gibt liegt es an denen


----------



## Spacemonkey (27. Juli 2002)

Also wenn du hohe dl-raten kriegst, dann funktioniert dein DSL schon. Vielleicht liegt das mit den Radio an einer REchnereinstellung von dir.


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Juli 2002)

in der bedienungsanleitung vom t-dsl-modem steht irgendwo, dass unter umständen in den verbindungseigenschaften 64kbit angezeigt werden. (in meiner steht das jedenfalls). das macht aber gar nichts, weil das nur die anzeige ist. die tatsächliche übertragungsrate ist 768kbit upstream und 128kbit downstream. das problem hab ich auch schon öfters gesehen, aber das heisst absolut nichts.

zu der sache mit dem radio kann ich allerdings nichts sagen. damit kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Freaky (28. Juli 2002)

zu dem radio:
nehme mal an du benutzt den realplayer überrprüfe mal die connection einstellungen. und stell sie auf t1 oder schneller

dann sollte es gehen.

mfg
freaky


----------



## Spacemonkey (29. Juli 2002)

@asphyxia

Meintest du nicht eher 768kbit downstream und 128kbit upstream? 



----- asphyxia -----
ehm, ups. ja, meinte ich. =)
ich hab halt nur isdn, da 
verwechselt man das schonmal. 
aber es weiss ja jeder, was
gemeint ist. hoffe ich...
------- ende -------


----------



## d4k4 (29. Juli 2002)

also radio hör ich über winamp die kleineren sender
aber ist schon ma gut, dass die 64k nichts zu sagen haben =)


----------

